# Is this sunscald damage at the base of my Paperbark Maple?



## moedank (Sep 10, 2019)

The tree is relatively young. It's about 3.5 ft tall. I guess this split in the bark occurred over the second half of the summer. I noticed it for the first time a couple of weeks ago. What do you think? Any cause for concern or not an issue?


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

I would say it's probably animal damage - maybe a mouse or rabbit chewed the bark. Either that or a string trimmer if you have a landscaper. It appears the tree has almost totally sealed the wound which is a good sign.

I would put a fine wire mesh barrier around it so it doesn't happen again. You were lucky this time. If an animal chews all the way around the tree, it won't be able to repair itself and it will die.


----------

